# Torino



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I love building models. it's a great hobby.
and I can build my modelcars however I want.
Sometimes though, the urge to build an exact replica takes control, 
and I want to build a model of a car, just as I see it.






































my inspiration...my 1971 Ford Torino GT 429 Cobra Jet:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chuck that looks great. I love it!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Now that's a car and a half... Awesome model and a sweet, sweet real one !!!*


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

two very nice cars :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet


----------

